
Giraffe: Using Deep Reinforcement Learning to Play Chess - Schiphol
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.01549
======
mark_l_watson
I heard of this on the news and was looking for documentation. There is a 39
page PDF report on this project.

In the 1980s and early 1990s I was heavily into neural networks but I am a
little rusty now except for taking Hinton's and Ng's classes and doing some
small projects. If I can find the time I would love to re-implement what
Matthew Lai has done. Very cool stuff.

------
eadz
PDF link:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.01549v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.01549v2.pdf)

